# Need to move any Fake GPS APP to root system files



## watchdog4400 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello. i have installed a fake GPS app and cant find out where it installed on my TOuchpad. i need to move the install com. file folder to the main folder and cant find it.

Does anyone know where it installs at. i have tried both from play and a separate. apk file. i cant find it after either install.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

watchdog4400 said:


> Hello. i have installed a fake GPS app and cant find out where it installed on my TOuchpad. i need to move the install com. file folder to the main folder and cant find it.
> 
> Does anyone know where it installs at. i have tried both from play and a separate. apk file. i cant find it after either install.


Explain how you installed it. What file browser are you using to try to find it?


----------



## levite805 (Jan 21, 2012)

Also, what is the name of the app?


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

And why do you need it there?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it to cheat in Google's game? That's the only reason I can think of for moving it to /system.
If the file system is anything like a regular android device on the Touchpad then the app is in /data/app and you can easily find it if you have root explorer because you can see app icons. Just move the apk to /system/app and set it to the same permissions as all the other apps in the folder. After rebooting the app should work fine.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------

